# What a coyote thinks about a cage trap...



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

What a coyote thinks about a cage trap


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Lol


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

prairiewolf said:


> Lol


You like that ah... you would think a coyote would at least go up to the cage and give it a sniff... I didn't see a single coyote track near any of my cages.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

So you smoked it ? Probably be better for you than cigarettes.


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

youngdon said:


> So you smoked it ? Probably be better for you than cigarettes.


No I didn't smoke it... The red lighter is there so you old farts can see the ????.


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

azpredator... said:


> No I didn't smoke it... The red lighter is there so you old farts can see the .


 Don't be bogarting that turd!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

all I saw was a big rock, but didnt want to say anything !


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

See Don


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes, I can.


----------

